# cocaine alternatives



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Old thread.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Meow meow/bubble/mcat was a legal high once and that was the greatest drug ever! Sure there'll be there's out there just as good. I wouldn't risk taking em now though, I'm grown up(Boring).


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sen said:


> Meow meow/bubble/mcat was a legal high once and that was the greatest drug ever! Sure there'll be there's out there just as good. I wouldn't risk taking em now though, I'm grown up(Boring).


I seen people on meow meow mate that's not one for me, that's like e's? That has me tripping balls, walking around with my eyes closed with my jaw looking like buzz lightyear


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I seen people on meow meow mate that's not one for me, that's like e's? That has me tripping balls, walking around with my eyes closed with my jaw looking like buzz lightyear


Hahahaha yeah it is a bit. It used to make me rock if I was sat in a house and fists clenching/unclenching. Probably not a good look in public. To be fair, I wasn't a good look in public at any time when I was addicted to that stuff!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

you know what smoke in jail know ?? synthetic marijuana

I like it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used to take meow meow when I used to mc out,made for a good night lol.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

get ur sen some salvia


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't touch mkat that **** ****s you up.

****ed myself in the club, threw up about 10 times, never felt so rough in my life.

Hit me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> you know what smoke in jail know ?? synthetic marijuana
> 
> I like it


Yeah spice, theres a videoon youtube of some Russian kids smoking it, they look like smackheads lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> get ur sen some salvia


... Salvia is certainly not a smart idea as a coke alternative haha.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Good old glass of vine, and eca stack.. Lightweight baby


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah spice, theres a videoon youtube of some Russian kids smoking it, they look like smackheads lol


Oh my god you just reminded me of this insane vice episode I once watched. You guys have got to see this! Nasty stuff...

Krokodil: Russia's Deadliest Drug (NSFW): Krokodil: Russia's Deadliest Drug (NSFW) - YouTube


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Oh my god you just reminded me of this insane vice episode I once watched. You guys have got to see this! Nasty stuff...
> 
> Krokodil: Russia's Deadliest Drug (NSFW): Krokodil: Russia's Deadliest Drug (NSFW) - YouTube


I watched the documentary on this,some fvxked up shizzle.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I dont think drugs are like they used to be. I was hooked on Mkat for 6 months. Was fun to begin with. Aint touched nowt for ages but last decent thing i had was MDMA. Could eat snd sleep on it, not like Mkat & coke where you're wired for hours in bed, staring at the ceiling lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Life is my drug and Jesus is my dealer friend


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

http://talkingwestcheshire.org/images/450gogainefront1.jpg

good enough :cool2:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah spice, theres a videoon youtube of some Russian kids smoking it, they look like smackheads lol


it dosent smell,, I used to smoked at work haha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


Speak on your DMT experiences if you please.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I am very big into my drugs including research chems and have a fair bit of experience. My preferred coke substitute is MDPV you'll find it online. It's a brilliant drug and I choose it over coke available in the UK everytime. All these branded legal highs formulas are constantly changing. Although many are ethylphenidate and similar


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ohhh love a good drug thread. My opinion...

There really is no substitute for cocaine, its been around a long time while other inferior chemicals have came and gone, it's here to stay and with good reason.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


didn't realise you were a bit of a psychonaut barsnack, ever gave changa a try? a lot better than just freebase DMT.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

barsnack said:


> I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


DMT is good! If you can refine it into a crystal to vapourise that is. Not fond of the brown nasty looking stuff. Anyone ever have LSA from

Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LSD ftw lol. Used to drop Micra Dots in school.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Drug Thread - MDMA is the daddy.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Pinky said:


> I dont think drugs are like they used to be. I was hooked on Mkat for 6 months. Was fun to begin with. Aint touched nowt for ages but last decent thing i had was MDMA. Could eat snd sleep on it, not like Mkat & coke where you're wired for hours in bed, staring at the ceiling lol


yep you are totally right, I would love to get me some pre ban mkat omg! :drool:


----------



## brunzz (Feb 28, 2012)

My mind is too fragile for hard drugs lol, maybe some valium to chill thats about it for me.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> yep you are totally right, I would love to get me some pre ban mkat omg! :drool:


Defo lol When i first had it, it was wicked, you could tell after it was being cut to death. It lost its smell too lol

I used to be friends with the dealer, went with him a couple of time to the docs to collect it in its pure form.

Its cr4p today, nowt what it used to be like.


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> LSD ftw lol. Used to drop Micra Dots in school.


Loved me Microdots along with a cheeky space cake


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dash of rose and a large soda water totes lush


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Reccies are bad sh1t.

Using prescription as a reccy and deludeing yourself that it's all cool though - I'm down with that


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Smacks allways good for me just make sure you shoot it into your japs eye banging experience


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


Lucky b*stard, is it proper k or the legal ****e, k has disappeared


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

alchemystical said:


> Speak on your DMT experiences if you please.


trippy ****....felt like I was hovering above myself just watching how I would go about my day...went to the future, then went to the past and saw myself as a wee baby...your mind spilts into several screens, like the scene with Colin Farrell in Minoirty Report, where he is moving the computer screens manually...you can focus in on moments of your life, zoom in / out....trippy but ****ing mad


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Lucky b*stard, is it proper k or the legal ****e, k has disappeared


proper K...fcuked my night up thought lastnight...schoolboy error, took the K before got taxi to club....felt too confined to get in the taxi, and ended up walking the streets of leeds for few hours, talking to everyone and their dog


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> didn't realise you were a bit of a psychonaut barsnack, ever gave changa a try? a lot better than just freebase DMT.


not heard of Changa... @Sams, you heard of it


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

barsnack said:


> proper K...fcuked my night up thought lastnight...schoolboy error, took the K before got taxi to club....felt too confined to get in the taxi, and ended up walking the streets of leeds for few hours, talking to everyone and their dog


Haha f*ck that, keep it for the after party not being a zombie in town. Did it cost you much? People are paying stupid amounts for the proper stuff, most people are getting stitched with the legal k


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Stick to coke, goes best with alcohol for standard night out.

Chuck in some Mandy too if clubbing or at a festival though.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

JuggernautJake said:


> get ur sen some salvia


God no! had 50x extract a few years back took me quite far away after a toot lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Haha f*ck that, keep it for the after party not being a zombie in town. Did it cost you much? People are paying stupid amounts for the proper stuff, most people are getting stitched with the legal k


think 30 a gram, might have been 25...still got abit left....will no doubt smash it again next week...theres normally a drought of K, and people pay silly amounts for it..but got few lads with it at the minute, so wont go without for time being


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Stick to coke, goes best with alcohol for standard night out.
> 
> Chuck in some Mandy too if clubbing or at a festival though.


normally I do, had MD as well, which I should have took instead of the ****ing k....silly decision


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I am very big into my drugs including research chems and have a fair bit of experience. My preferred coke substitute is MDPV you'll find it online. It's a brilliant drug and I choose it over coke available in the UK everytime. All these branded legal highs formulas are constantly changing. Although many are ethylphenidate and similar


MDPV is the worst drug i've ever taken....strong as fvck...gets you wired as hell for a short while then the comedown starts kicking in and that last for days..makes you feel retarded, can't eat, can't speak...severe depression. And that's all from 1 very small thin line. 250mg of this stuff is enough to keep ten people going for days.

I would not recommend this stuff to anyone...

In fact I'll rather do crystal meth than touch this stuff with a ten foot pole!


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> DMT is good! If you can refine it into a crystal to vapourise that is. Not fond of the brown nasty looking stuff. Anyone ever have LSA from
> 
> Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds?


Got some recently online. I took quite a few for a heavy dose. a bit like mushrooms but different again if you know what I mean... I kept over analysing every thought that passed through my mind, deep thoughts. No real visuals to be honest just a little bit of distortion and 2d vision, was rushing like a ****er though, felt quite stimulated, almost as if I had done half a gram of base. Can make you feel really really sick, however I didn't experience it at all. The missus did and hated every minute of it. When you come down and sleep its makes you have some mental dreams lol. At one point the missus found me in the garden looking at the stars in utter amazement! **** lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> MDPV is the worst drug i've ever taken....strong as fvck...gets you wired as hell for a short while then the comedown starts kicking in and that last for days..makes you feel retarded, can't eat, can't speak...severe depression. And that's all from 1 very small thin line. 250mg of this stuff is enough to keep ten people going for days.
> 
> I would not recommend this stuff to anyone...
> 
> In fact I'll rather do crystal meth than touch this stuff with a ten foot pole!


Crystal meth is amazing! Providing it's good enough quality to vape! Man I love that stuff!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> MDPV is the worst drug i've ever taken....strong as fvck...gets you wired as hell for a short while then the comedown starts kicking in and that last for days..makes you feel retarded, can't eat, can't speak...severe depression. And that's all from 1 very small thin line. 250mg of this stuff is enough to keep ten people going for days.
> 
> I would not recommend this stuff to anyone...
> 
> In fact I'll rather do crystal meth than touch this stuff with a ten foot pole!


I don't normally suffer with come downs to be honest, I usually keep going for a few days Tilly body gives in, then sleepy time.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

has anyone tried phenibut ??


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Krokodil


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

vtec_yo said:


> Krokodil


Desomorphine? Yummy!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

barsnack said:


> not heard of Changa... @Sams, you heard of it


Nope not heard of it.

Ket where I live in completely gone now, I read an article where there as a huge bust and a serious amount of ket got seized.

I just loe my coke, maybe a bit to much. The decent shine is £240 for a 8th, I am pretty bad with it and done that Friday and Saturday.

I am hoping to stop after this weekend though, slows down gains, ruins your mood in the week.

I also take diazepam when I want to go to sleep so that effects me as well making me tired for a few days


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ethylphenidate is good for a bit, but the residual stim effect is not the greatest. Metheopropamine is also good, but is more of a straight up functional stimulant. Nothing will give you the feeling of some properly good cocaine though, you won't find the best stuff locally at all, but its available all across the uk very easily and relatively quickly. Half a G of proper stuff lasted 2 of us 4-5 hours of steady use while drinking.

The research chems are all well and good but they don't give you the euphoria, just the wired awake feeling. I actually find ethylphenidate to be incredibly disphoric after a couple of hours, and that tends to last a while.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Anyone use these legal ****? I know they reckon they are pretty bad for your health but I'd only be using small amounts on occasional nights, I'm a believer in moderation.


Used to work for the company that makes "Charles" - nice stuff.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Aye ethylphenidate doesn't serve much purpose in my world. It's a shame about the ket scene even worse how it's virtually all been replaced with methoxetamine! Or as your teenage [email protected] believes it to be 'rhino ket' "yeh strong as fvck used to knock out rhinos" :/ grrrrr


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't normally suffer with come downs to be honest, I usually keep going for a few days Tilly body gives in, then sleepy time.


I'm sure what you took must have either been something else or a very watered down version of MDPV...take my word for it, if you take real MDPV you WILL have a bad comedown. Even experienced druggies swear they'll never touch that **** again because of the severe depression during comedown.

MDPV was never intended to be a recce drug. Beware of this stuff as it will fvck you up...!!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I chased that dragon in my younger years...

Pre bed only, used to have 2 - 3 small hits and then straight to bed, i never became dependent on Heroin because of the way and for the reason i used it.

In Australia it was the clean white sh1t which i never did for very long because i used to only really do it while on holiday cause i could afford it on holiday and once holiday ended my brain kinda went along with that. (Luckily)

Brown in South Africa made me throw up without fail every single time, probably the crap that was in there.

Never done any drug IV, i value my life far too much.

But i will say this, Heroin is hands down the best out of them all (tried everything other than crack) feels like someone pouring warm water over your head and as it runs down you all feelings go with it and then BAM best sleep ever and the most vivid dreams ever and should you be lucky enough to have a perverted dream oh man was it ever realistic :devil2:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> I'm sure what you took must have either been something else or a very watered down version of MDPV...take my word for it, if you take real MDPV you WILL have a bad comedown. Even experienced druggies swear they'll never touch that **** again because of the severe depression during comedown.
> 
> MDPV was never intended to be a recce drug. Beware of this stuff as it will fvck you up...!!


I have access to a few very good labs in eastern Europe aswell as a friend who is a chemist and works from home if you know what I'm saying?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> I chased that dragon in my younger years...
> 
> Pre bed only, used to have 2 - 3 small hits and then straight to bed, i never became dependent on Heroin because of the way and for the reason i used it.
> 
> ...


I am starting a tren cycle soon, do you think I should have some smack to hand incase of trensomnia ?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sams said:


> I am starting a tren cycle soon, do you think I should have some smack to hand incase of trensomnia ?


Absolutely, its the only known remedy.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If there was any even slightly reasonable alternative to beak people wouldn't be charging a ton for 0.8 FFS


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Defiantly mdma


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Crystal meth is amazing! Providing it's good enough quality to vape! Man I love that stuff!


 willing to describe more for not experienced people


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> willing to describe more for not experienced people


Makes crack seem tame


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Damm .. it's a chock to come from denmark, and danish boards where drugs are a big "no no" and u get flamed like hell for even talking about it.

and then, 12 hours later in here looking trough this thread.

- **** man u guys do a lot of drugs man ! haha 

Anyways - my 2 cents being a local dude who can get hands on most ****.

1. U CANT REPLACE COCKE ! - u just cant, its unique in so many ways to the brain, ive seen it so many times.

2. Mdma is great, but the buzz will wear off in a year or so if u use it like hell .. think i did like 200g + in a year and now the **** wont affect me anymore 

3. Don't go to the dark side, Changa, dmt and other stuff in the class is not for somone who havent searched for it.

To use dmt u must be prepared in a way that u have searched for a new dimension of drugs, else, this **** will freak the **** out of u with a 60% chance.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Talcum powder, it looks the same, but that all.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

A better alternative to cocaine is not doing cocaine


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

megatron said:


> A better alternative to cocaine is not doing cocaine


Why not?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why not?


because f**got


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> because f**got


Hungry mate? Lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hungry mate? Lol


Bless him, he only get's 20min a night on the family PC before mummy kicks him off and has his aphabetty spaghetti ready.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> Bless him, he only get's 20min a night on the family PC before mummy kicks him off and has his aphabetty spaghetti ready.


you sound mad?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought you were married Tekk?

My buzz is just alcohol and weed, tried the synthetic stuff and was in the back yard during winter at 30 degrees laying there tripping my head off.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I can now get hold of 85% + coke and verify it with an EZ test kit and marquis test. It's about if your smart and know where to look


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I thought you were married Tekk?
> 
> My buzz is just alcohol and weed, tried the synthetic stuff and was in the back yard during winter at 30 degrees laying there tripping my head off.


I am married mate  iv got permission


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can now get hold of 85% + coke and verify it with an EZ test kit and marquis test. It's about if your smart and know where to look


So,what's it like?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> I get good MDMA and Ket...got gram each for tomorrow, so should be good......got some DMT, and its the craziest drug ive ever had....you have an amazing out of body experience on it...****ing crazy


I want to try that, for some reason most people see the same things.



IGotTekkers said:


> I am married mate  iv got permission


OH, got ya.

I am married, and I never have sex, that is ok.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> So,what's it like?


It's like good coke.... I first tried it when working on the Panama Canal at $2/g I guess my bench mark has been set very high. I actually love coke but I won't even waste my time buying it through the normal routes. Just managed to open a real good way of sourcing and it's been a game changer!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's like good coke.... I first tried it when working on the Panama Canal at $2/g I guess my bench mark has been set very high. I actually love coke but I won't even waste my time buying it through the normal routes. Just managed to open a real good way of sourcing and it's been a game changer!


hook a ***** up


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's like good coke.... I first tried it when working on the Panama Canal at $2/g I guess my bench mark has been set very high. I actually love coke but I won't even waste my time buying it through the normal routes. Just managed to open a real good way of sourcing and it's been a game changer!


Ha! Ha!

Yes,it was a stupid question.

Just asking more in terms of how long the high lasts and how intense is it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

hackskii said:


> I want to try that, for some reason most people see the same things.
> 
> OH, got ya.
> 
> I am married, and I never have sex, that is ok.


You could always go down the ayahuasca route for a DMT experience if you have a weekend free and enjoy throwing up? Either that or try and get some DMT crystal it looks bit like crack but more translucent and very yellow (everytime I've had it anyway) also had the crap that looks like crushed up digestive biscuits but not as nice.... Vape some of that and buckle yourself in for the ride. Have ?ou ever had and strong salvia before? 60x or more in a dry bong with a jet flame lighter constantly on it? That gives a similar powerful trip.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> Ha! Ha!
> 
> Yes,it was a stupid question.
> 
> Just asking more in terms of how long the high lasts and how intense is it.


It's hard to describe what it feels like other than just nice coke... I don't waste my time with the cut street crap and if I'm given a line off a mate I'll prob just sniff it and not feel **** all. Im under no illusion what most people hoover up on a Saturday night is nothing more than a placebo. Placebos can be the best thing you've ever experienced though I know people off their heads on it when I know full well there's nothing in it as I know who they've bought it off!

I only source the best, I'm not interested in just anything, I'd rather go without than have crap. I have access to a few labs in Eastern Europe and also have a good friend who's a very senior chemist who makes odd batches for me here and there of run of the mill and more obscure chems.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's hard to describe what it feels like other than just nice coke... I don't waste my time with the cut street crap and if I'm given a line off a mate I'll prob just sniff it and not feel **** all. Im under no illusion what most people hoover up on a Saturday night is nothing more than a placebo. Placebos can be the best thing you've ever experienced though I know people off their heads on it when I know full well there's nothing in it as I know who they've bought it off!
> 
> I only source the best, I'm not interested in just anything, I'd rather go without than have crap. I have access to a few labs in Eastern Europe and also have a good friend who's a very senior chemist who makes odd batches for me here and there of run of the mill and more obscure chems.


I wish I had a mate like you!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

As it happens I extracted a load of codeine from a box of co-codamol from the pharmacy in morissons because I was bored. Spent the afternoon in bliss!

View attachment 166141
View attachment 166142


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> As it happens I extracted a load of codeine from a box of co-codamol from the pharmacy in morissons because I was bored. Spent the afternoon in bliss!
> 
> View attachment 166141
> View attachment 166142
> ...


plz


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> plz


Just look up cold water extraction


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You could always go down the ayahuasca route for a DMT experience if you have a weekend free and enjoy throwing up? Either that or try and get some DMT crystal it looks bit like crack but more translucent and very yellow (everytime I've had it anyway) also had the crap that looks like crushed up digestive biscuits but not as nice.... Vape some of that and buckle yourself in for the ride. Have ?ou ever had and strong salvia before? 60x or more in a dry bong with a jet flame lighter constantly on it? That gives a similar powerful trip.


I am 55, and pretty old school.

I got hooked on crack and it really was a dark time in my life for about 3 years at 25 years old or so.

I hate that stuff.

Schrooms, are one of my favorites, I have done acid too, but love the colors, patterns, and trails, laughed for many hours.

I like to meditate so most of those drugs I just relax and try to look inside.

DMT I would like, but going into Brazil rain forest and having those elders help you do a trip sounds the most fun.


----------



## oneman (Feb 11, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> As it happens I extracted a load of codeine from a box of co-codamol from the pharmacy in morissons because I was bored. Spent the afternoon in bliss!
> 
> View attachment 166141
> View attachment 166142
> ...


I'd remove the last picture mate.... Clearly shows the website where you can get it from. Although most people won't know how to get on there in the first place!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I am 55, and pretty old school.
> 
> I got hooked on crack and it really was a dark time in my life for about 3 years at 25 years old or so.
> 
> ...


If you like a different dimension, you gotta try salviA. I think it's banned in most us states now but I can post some out to you if you need


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> If you like a different dimension, you gotta try salviA. I think it's banned in most us states now but I can post some out to you if you need


Definitely worth reading up about the most effective way of smoking it too! Bong with no water or ice in and use a turbo type flame lighter and keep it on it all the time the salvinorum A needs to be real hot get some 60x in ya. You'll change your religion after that haha


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> hook a ***** up


X2 :innocent:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Definitely worth reading up about the most effective way of smoking it too! Bong with no water or ice in and use a turbo type flame lighter and keep it on it all the time the salvinorum A needs to be real hot get some 60x in ya. You'll change your religion after that haha


I done 80% extract with a jet flame and dry bong, at a party, for my 1st time. It was not a grand experience I'll tell you that for free.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> I done 80% extract with a jet flame and dry bong, at a party, for my 1st time. It was not a grand experience I'll tell you that for free.


Lightweight :lol:

Nah it is serious stuff, I think because it's legal most people think it won't do anything.... They soon change their minds after


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> As it happens I extracted a load of codeine from a box of co-codamol from the pharmacy in morissons because I was bored. Spent the afternoon in bliss!
> 
> View attachment 166141
> View attachment 166142


CWE big deal.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> CWE big deal.


Who's said it is? :confused1:

For what it's worth a bit of codeine here and there keeps me from snorting a line of heroin.....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Who's said it is? :confused1:
> 
> For what it's worth a bit of codeine here and there keeps me from snorting a line of heroin.....


From your posts, it seems to me like your trying to come across a chemist who is in the know with the Columbians.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> From your posts, it seems to me like your trying to come across a chemist who is in the know with the Columbians.


No not at all, but it's clear from your post that your a bit of a pr**k

I said if you know where to look, you don't need to be a genius to know what's available via the internet.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

even most of the BMC don't have such quality coke for their dealers...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

What does cold water extraction of codeine do?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sams said:


> What does cold water extraction of codeine do?


It's just a way of extracting the codeine out of co-codomal. You don't want to be eating 10g of paracetamol in order to consume enough codeine to get a nod


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's just a way of extracting the codeine out of co-codomal. You don't want to be eating 10g of paracetamol in order to consume enough codeine to get a nod


What does codeine do, gets you high?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's just a way of extracting the codeine out of co-codomal. You don't want to be eating 10g of paracetamol in order to consume enough codeine to get a nod


Do you not find the constipation rather irksome then?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lol from coke alternatives to don't to codeine


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

U cant find a substitute for coke.

Why ? - Ive seen people trying to find alternatives, i often see a dealer cuz i can look at his place from where i live, and they allways come back for the real ****.

Somtimes to try and trade some **** off and other times they borrowed money.

He dosent even do coke himself anymore cuz he can see how addicted people gets from it, they will do anything for the real buzz.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What does codeine do, gets you high?


Warm, tingly, spaced out and incapacitated.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> What does codeine do, gets you high?


Don't start with codeine. It's not a good path to go down, especially if you've ever had addictive tendencies. I was given Dihydrocodeine on prescription for a while, which is 1.5x the strength of codeine. ****ing loved it, if I had access to it easily I would have a real problem.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

the only similarity between cocaine and codeine is the name.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

squatthis said:


> Don't start with codeine. It's not a good path to go down, especially if you've ever had addictive tendencies. I was given Dihydrocodeine on prescription for a while, which is 1.5x the strength of codeine. ****ing loved it, if I had access to it easily I would have a real problem.


Spent 2 years addicted to opiates but now a bit of codeine keeps me off sniffing a line of heroin or smoking some #3


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> the only similarity between cocaine and codeine is the name.


No one has said they're similar pal


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Cant really comment on experiences with Coke as the stuff ive always tried has been **** and never done jack ****, cant be MDMA for a party though, went to a gig in leeds last year my mate gave me a bomb he referred to as 'the reducer' which was half a gram in 1 bomb, bare in mind i hadnt touched anything for over a year it hit me like a tonne of bricks, was genuinely one of the best experiences ive ever had on drugs though, only downside was my vision went so i couldnt see my ****ing phone when i tried to look at it :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> the only similarity between cocaine and codeine is the name.


I don't think anyone was suggesting it is similar. If you read back it came from one of the posters talking about heroin, which is similar to codeine in the way that it metabolises to morphine, an opiate.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

AlexB18 said:


> Cant really comment on experiences with Coke as the stuff ive always tried has been **** and never done jack ****, cant be MDMA for a party though, went to a gig in leeds last year my mate gave me a bomb he referred to as 'the reducer' which was half a gram in 1 bomb, bare in mind i hadnt touched anything for over a year it hit me like a tonne of bricks, was genuinely one of the best experiences ive ever had on drugs though, only downside was my vision went so i couldnt see my ****ing phone when i tried to look at it :lol:


Fvck me. This is why I think the rise in popularity of crystal MDMA is a bad thing. Doing half a G of MDMA is overdose territory, it really is. The top quality strongest pills coming out of holland only have around 200mg per pill, and they knock your head off. If its pure MDMA, you're asking for problems with those sort of doses, not to mention increasing your tolerance before your time.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Who's said it is? :confused1:
> 
> For what it's worth a bit of codeine here and there keeps me from snorting a line of heroin.....


what does the codeine do, make you feel like?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Fvck me. This is why I think the rise in popularity of crystal MDMA is a bad thing. Doing half a G of MDMA is overdose territory, it really is. The top quality strongest pills coming out of holland only have around 200mg per pill, and they knock your head off. If its pure MDMA, you're asking for problems with those sort of doses, not to mention increasing your tolerance before your time.


Yeah looking back on it, probably wasnt the smartest idea ive ever had, but i lived through it and know not to do it again, one of those things thought it was clever at the time but looking back i was a ****ing idiot. Live and learn and all that, its once in a blue moon i touch anything these days so my tolerance for anything is virtually non existent.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Fvck me. This is why I think the rise in popularity of crystal MDMA is a bad thing. Doing half a G of MDMA is overdose territory, it really is. The top quality strongest pills coming out of holland only have around 200mg per pill, and they knock your head off. If its pure MDMA, you're asking for problems with those sort of doses, not to mention increasing your tolerance before your time.


I agree - A high dose pill at 200mg will blow your head off ( in a good way )


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> When it's given to me on a night out i quite like a little toot, now that I can control myself and not end up cluckin for bags like I used to back in the day. I won't buy it myself as it's a ****ing rip off and I'm broke atm anyway.. But most of whats about seems to be about is absolute ****e
> 
> But, seen alot of these legal highs that are supposed to be as good as.. And range between £7-20 per gram. Are these the same as bath salts that are sending people ****ing loopy and having them rolling around the floor foaming at the mouth? I'm pretty known around town and can't be having a scene like that on my party CV LOL.
> 
> ...


what about that d-hack pre-boost stuff?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> what does the codeine do, make you feel like?


great mood enhancer at low doses, high doses strung out horrible feeling.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Fvck me. This is why I think the rise in popularity of crystal MDMA is a bad thing. Doing half a G of MDMA is overdose territory, it really is. The top quality strongest pills coming out of holland only have around 200mg per pill, and they knock your head off. If its pure MDMA, you're asking for problems with those sort of doses, not to mention increasing your tolerance before your time.


120mg MDMA really fúcked me up lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember when I was about 14 just started using es and we had yellow smileys and incredible hulks, my mate took 7 on the first drop and followed up with 4 more later on. ****ing nuts. Wenhad no idea what we were doing. How he didn't die I do not know, I was out of my ****ing nut on 1 lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I remember when I was about 14 just started using es and we had yellow smileys and incredible hulks, my mate took 7 on the first drop and followed up with 4 more later on. ****ing nuts. Wenhad no idea what we were doing. How he didn't die I do not know, I was out of my ****ing nut on 1 lol


Yeah i kinda feel the same about that half a gram i took last year, bloody lucky i didnt pass out tbh, like i said earlier you live and learn, and ive learnt not to do that again ever, not gonna lie though the euphoric feeling i got off that was another level.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Yeah i kinda feel the same about that half a gram i took last year, bloody lucky i didnt pass out tbh, like i said earlier you live and learn, and ive learnt not to do that again ever, not gonna lie though the euphoric feeling i got off that was another level.


Haha I bet you were rushing for hours of that f*cker!


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Spent 2 years addicted to opiates but now a bit of codeine keeps me off sniffing a line of heroin or smoking some #3


you used to sniff heroin ?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Haha I bet you were rushing for hours of that f*cker!


Honestly mate i was on another planet nevermind head in the clouds :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AlexB18 said:


> Honestly mate i was on another planet nevermind head in the clouds :lol:


Thats a mad dose in one hit! Will do that over a long night but I doubt a half gram bomb could even sit in my stomach without getting launched out one end or t'other!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

superpube said:


> Thats a mad dose in one hit! Will do that over a long night but I doubt a half gram bomb could even sit in my stomach without getting launched out one end or t'other!


Im genuinely shocked i didnt pass out mate looking back on it, i think i was having too good a time to worry about what it could have been doing to me though which isnt a good thing, that was all i had that night though like i just kept downing pints of water like it was going out of fashion


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AlexB18 said:


> Im genuinely shocked i didnt pass out mate looking back on it, i think i was having too good a time to worry about what it could have been doing to me though which isnt a good thing, that was all i had that night though like i just kept downing pints of water like it was going out of fashion


Nothing beats that feeling though.. I force myslef to drink lager (ale drinker normally) to keep my bladder working or I wont ****, just feels wrong struggling to ****!

Havent touched any md for 4 years ****ing miss it. Trying to source some for prodigy gig in a couple of months though


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> you used to sniff heroin ?


Yeh I have really cut back now though! Sometimes would run it on foil depends what I could get my hands on


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there still any decent coke about anymore? Loads of ****e nowadays.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Their is no alternative to coke end off. if you don't wanna do coke, but want something, get in a Kethole or get some Magic.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

LSD...pffff all these new drugs nothing gets close and second best MDMA your not going to a rave, you are the rave!!


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

previous includes mdma, coke (press and "pure") and mkat

Mkat is rank..done my time on that.. even managed to get a 6 pac come through from the lack of eating! Wouldnt touch it now.. although the eyes buckling sensation from the first time doing it is one i will never forget..

Mdma - this **** is awesome.. makes me sweat buckets. Perfect for a bring me back down to earth after a session on the nicest coke.

Alternative to coke for me is ephredrine! Riduclous buzz without making me unable to speak as thats the effect coke whether it be the pure or the repro!


----------



## matt_uk89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can get hold of very decent coke at cost price, wont say more on a public forum, but works out at just under £60 a gram.

Always washes up at 80-90%when tested.

You cant do a normal sized line of it, its just too strong, a key is enough to keep you flying for a good 30-45 mins. Unfortunately being around it most of the weekend, means ive been doing it a lot more than i want too, need to stop really.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pentedrone is ment to be a decent cole alternative apparently


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Ritalin or aderol bro. Actually what they prescribe over here to get ppl off shvt.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

matt_uk89 said:


> Can get hold of very decent coke at cost price, wont say more on a public forum, but works out at just under £60 a gram.
> 
> Always washes up at 80-90%when tested.
> 
> You cant do a normal sized line of it, its just too strong, a key is enough to keep you flying for a good 30-45 mins. Unfortunately being around it most of the weekend, means ive been doing it a lot more than i want too, need to stop really.


You know benzocaine will rock up aswell don't you? 80-90% seems a wishful thought


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> You know benzocaine will rock up aswell don't you? 80-90% seems a wishful thought


80 -90% lol hmmm thats like what yoh would get in bolivia and trust me if you did that you wouldn't be flying for 45 mins more like 2 days....


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

amhico is the best. the come down is so bad tho you can kill yourself to get over it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> When it's given to me on a night out i quite like a little toot, now that I can control myself and not end up cluckin for bags like I used to back in the day. I won't buy it myself as it's a ****ing rip off and I'm broke atm anyway.. But most of whats about seems to be about is absolute ****e
> 
> But, seen alot of these legal highs that are supposed to be as good as.. And range between £7-20 per gram. Are these the same as bath salts that are sending people ****ing loopy and having them rolling around the floor foaming at the mouth? I'm pretty known around town and can't be having a scene like that on my party CV LOL.
> 
> ...


 Nothing will hit the Spot like a Line of good Charlie after a few Drinks.

I'll be doing a bit tonight, going half's with a Mate, the Issue Is like you used to getting Loads more after, the amount of times I'll get one Bag and say "this IS It for the Night" then always get one more Is awful, no way round It either you just have to ride out the cravings x


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Been through pretty much everything out there bar PCP / angel dust. Some great times but a lot of hell at the end.

These days a good fresh meal, get a good gym session in and a good nights sleep. Now, where the f**k did i put my slippers and the racing post?

OP you wont find a better alternative to charlie.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Phenibut, where can I get some?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Benjamin said:


> Been through pretty much everything out there bar PCP / angel dust. Some great times but a lot of hell at the end.
> 
> These days a good fresh meal, get a good gym session in and a good nights sleep. Now, where the f**k did i put my slippers and the racing post?
> 
> OP you wont find a better alternative to charlie.


 good post (i'm out of likes for the day)

i'm the same these days, especially with the racing post lol

but i dont always practice what i preach, getting there though 

and yeah there's nothing quite like sniff for a night out, do a bit as and when, it's not like doing a load of mdma and speed and then you cant really come down for the night, especially if you're going down the pub for the night, then maybe onto somewhere afterwards, as long as you balance it out during the night there really isnt anything like it

i suppose each drug has it's purpose and time and place though


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Crystal MD little key every half hour. Much cheaper too.

to much at once will have you gurning and obvs to everyone your off your face though so if you want to be subtle just a bit at a time is your best bet


----------



## Jay_Gee (Aug 10, 2016)

All you guys recommending Legal Highs....

Earlier this year I shot an interview with two Yorkshire based Ambulance Paramedics about the changing culture of rec drug usage (Inc. Steroids), they unanimously sighted Legal Highs as the number one repeat callout for self-inflicted injury, and said in 10 years on the job this was the fastest increase in death by accidental overdose/adverse reaction they had seen.


----------

